# und es traut sich wiedermal einer, bei torrent!



## stinger*3956*ger (10. September 2010)

ich finde es langsam entweder korios oder einfach nur dreist, 
heute bin ich auf eine seite gestoßen, auf der man die PCGH 10/2010 über ein torrentnetzwerk downloaden kann.

soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hatte unser Chef redakteur Tilo bayer
( die hardware habe ihm selig) erst vor ein paar monaten, in einer pcgh print ausgabe einen bericht verfasst. 
Er nahm stellung zu dem uploader. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nun die frage an euch, wie steht ihr zu der sache???

Ich bin zwar auch nicht "fehlerfrei" aber eine pcgh würde ich nie downloaden, alleine aus gewohnheits und gewissensbissen.

*PCGH_Stephan_Edit:* Bild entfernt


----------



## Pagz (10. September 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz den Sinn von dem Thread.
Klingt für mich fast ein bisschen als ob du dich einschleimen willst. 
Ich mein was sollen wir jetzt antworten?
Wenn wir antworten es ist in Ordnung gibts gleich Punkte und wenn wir antworten es ist nicht in Ordnung, na ja dann gibts keine.


----------



## Aholic (10. September 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob es gut ist das Bild so wie es dort gerade mit all den Infos zu sehen, hier bei PCGH zu posten.

Kontaktiere besser mal die zuständigen PCGH leute direkt 
Das Bild würde ich vorsichtshalber entfernen. (Wenn ich mich nicht irre, können die Admins/Mods deine Version des Posts im ursprünglichen Original Zustand noch lesen)


----------



## ultrachief (10. September 2010)

Das Petzen finde ich fast genauso schlimm wie das uploaden auf Torrent.
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher was dieser Post soll.  . Denke nicht das dadurch weniger Hefte gekauft werden da es viel angenhemer ist mal im Bett oder auf der Toilette ein richtes Heft zu lesen (zumindest seh ich das so)


----------



## Pikus (10. September 2010)

genau vor allem aufm Klo 
*Ich muss tempestX1 zustimmen, man sollte den schriftzug entfernen!*
Obwohl das eigentlich sinnlos ist. Auf diesen Thread klicken hauptsächlich leute, die wissen, was torrent ist, und durch die überschrift neugierig geworden sind.
Und jeder, der torrents kennt, kennt auch die nukleare seite im bild...


----------



## skdiggy (10. September 2010)

ich les die hefte immer auf der toilette


----------



## MisterG (10. September 2010)

Also ich bin Abonnent. Aber in Zeiten von iPad und Co wäre eine digitale Zusatzversion wie es sie zB bei Hardwareluxx gibt eine Überlegung wert. Wie man das Ganze dann absichert etc weiss ich aber selbst nicht.


----------



## Master-Thomas (10. September 2010)

Unsere Gesellschaft verkommt in manchen Bereichen, wenn man in einer Gemeinschaft lebt muss man sich an Normen und Regeln halten sonst wird das Miteinander unerträglich-mein Leitmotiv ANSTÄNDIGKEIT- im weitesten Sinne; es ist nicht anständig die Arbeit der Redaktion nicht zu bezahlen und als Folge davon allen den Spaß zu verderben weil das Heft eingestellt wird, weil es unrentabel ist, und dann müssen wir alle Combjuterbild les.... gucken....


----------



## Schudukduk (10. September 2010)

Ne Frechheit ist sowas, verklagen sollt man den Uploader - Das ist Diebstahl, ganz einfach der gehört hinter Gitter!


----------



## KOF328 (10. September 2010)

ich frag mich wer so arm ist und sich das zieht... die paar euros im monat sollte man doch haben wenn man sich hefte mit reviews über hardware durchliest


----------



## Aholic (10. September 2010)

ultrachief schrieb:


> Das Petzen finde ich fast genauso schlimm wie das uploaden auf Torrent.
> Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher was dieser Post soll.  . Denke nicht das dadurch weniger Hefte gekauft werden da es viel angenhemer ist mal im Bett oder auf der Toilette ein richtes Heft zu lesen (zumindest seh ich das so)


Mit Petzen hat das absolut nichts zu tun!
Nur sollte man es eben mit den zuständigen Leuten klären, um das ganze nicht noch weiter in der Öffentlichkeit zu verbreiten.

PCGH würde es da vermute ich schon etwas kritischer treffen als Giganten wie Adobe. 
Es ist einfach illegal und gehört sich nicht. Vor allem bei einer Zeitschrift die ein paar Euro kostet, kann ich es nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen.


----------



## MisterG (10. September 2010)

Aholic schrieb:


> Mit Petzen hat das absolut nichts zu tun!
> 
> Es ist einfach illegal und gehört sich nicht. Vor allem bei einer Zeitschrift die ein paar Euro kostet, kann ich es nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen.



Ja nachvollziehen könnte ich es an meinem genannten Beispiel schon. Es ist einfach bequemer und lässt sich dann zB an iPad und Co lesen bzw ansehen.


----------



## Ezio (10. September 2010)

Jedes frei kaufbare Medium kommt in die Szene, da kann man heutzutage nichts gegen machen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit den/die Uploader auszufoschen ist fast gleich 0.


----------



## KOF328 (10. September 2010)

ich denke nicht, dass es ein allzu großer schaden ist. Wir, alle print-käufer/abbonenten unterstützen pcgh bewusst und ich glaube nicht dass da viele "auf torrent umsteigen" werden, bloß weil da irgend ein assi die pcgh-hefte online releast ohne mal bisschen nachzudenken...


----------



## X Broster (10. September 2010)

KOF328 schrieb:


> ich denke nicht, dass es ein allzu großer schaden ist. Wir, alle print-käufer/abbonenten unterstützen pcgh bewusst und ich glaube nicht dass da viele "auf torrent umsteigen" werden, bloß weil da irgend ein assi die pcgh-hefte online releast ohne mal bisschen nachzudenken...


Nachdem es jeder hier lesen kann, werden es wohl mehr werden...


----------



## nyso (10. September 2010)

Wieso zum Geier läd jemand sowas hoch?
Und vor allem wie? Hat der jede Seite abgescannt und hochgeladen oder was?
Also dafür muss man schon echt bescheuert sein

Und so teuer ist die PCGH ja nun wirklich nicht, als das man die nicht kaufen könnte. Die 5,30 im Monat sollte jeder übrig haben.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. September 2010)

@nyso, es gibt Menschen in Deutschland, die haben nur 1,50€ am Tag zum leben, Da ist dann kein Geld für die Zeitung übrig. So solltest du mal auch denken.
Ich habe mir das Geld geliehen( Eltern ), denn mir geht es auch so.


----------



## nyso (10. September 2010)

Ähm, wer nur 1,50€ am Tag hat, dem ist die aktuellste HW glaube ich reichlich egal, oder?

Wer das Geld für High-End Hardware hat, sollte auch die 5,30 für die PCGH übrig haben^^


----------



## Aholic (10. September 2010)

Du zahlst es ja auch nicht täglich, sondern monatlich.
Und man muss ja nicht unbedingt die DVD Variante nehmen.

Wenn man nicht soviel Geld hat ist das schon ziemlich bitter, glaub ich dir.


----------



## stinger*3956*ger (10. September 2010)

Denke nicht das dadurch weniger Hefte gekauft werden da es viel angenhemer ist mal im Bett oder auf der Toilette ein richtes Heft zu lesen (zumindest seh ich das so)[/QUOTE]


so genau wollte ich es nicht sagen, aber du hast sehr recht


----------



## Barnie (10. September 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @nyso, es gibt Menschen in Deutschland, die haben nur 1,50€ am Tag zum leben, Da ist dann kein Geld für die Zeitung übrig. So solltest du mal auch denken.
> Ich habe mir das Geld geliehen( Eltern ), denn mir geht es auch so.




Dafür haste aber nen anständigen PC.

Kann mich daran erinnern wie ich immer in den Ferien arbeiten war, weil ich ne Graka brauchte etc. 

@Topic

Schon traurig wies heute ist. Vor allen Dingen würd mich mal interessieren was der/die davon hat.


So mein coming-out: Ich les auch aufm Klo


----------



## Jan565 (10. September 2010)

Ich verstehe auch nicht wie man sich sowas downloaden sollte. Die Euros wird man wohl haben. Aber so ein App für das Iphone oder so währe mal interessantes. Ein Heft was man sich abboniert downloaden kann als App für das Iphone. Das währe eine Revolution. Aber einfach so downloaden würde ich es mir auch nicht.


----------



## stinger*3956*ger (10. September 2010)

hier geht es nicht ums petzen, und wer hat zuerst gepetzt, komm mir vor wie in ner grundschule.
mir geht es darum zu wissen, was jeder für eine meinung( umsatzverluste durch das torrenthochladen, usw.) zum illegalen download hat, im bezug auf die pcgh.

vieleicht wird aus den antworten hier ja mal, von unserer pcgh eine umfrage gestartet, 
und vieleicht gäbe es ja dann auch eine digitale version wie bei hardwareluxx^^


----------



## MisterG (11. September 2010)

Ist das Problem den wirklich so neu? Scanner gibts seit vielen jahren und somit auch ebooks.


----------



## Schudukduk (11. September 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @nyso, es gibt Menschen in Deutschland, die haben nur 1,50€ am Tag zum leben, Da ist dann kein Geld für die Zeitung übrig. So solltest du mal auch denken.
> Ich habe mir das Geld geliehen( Eltern ), denn mir geht es auch so.


Nur ist es leider so jmd der keine 5.30 im Monat über hat, wird isch wohl kaum ein iPad/Netbbook/Laptop etc leisten können um die gestohlene PCGH zu lesen


----------



## ShiZon (11. September 2010)

Schudukduk schrieb:


> Nur ist es leider so jmd der keine 5.30 im Monat über hat, wird isch wohl kaum ein iPad/Netbbook/Laptop etc leisten können um die gestohlene PCGH zu lesen



Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht, ich bin Frührentner und habe immer am Ende des Monats Geld über und kaufe mir auch gerne Zeitschriften meist PC-Zeitschriften darunter  auch (eigentlich nur) die PCGH, neben Rock Hard und Metalhammer (Metal-Magazine). Jetzt hatte ich sogar zuviel Schotter über das ich mir glatt zwei CD's gekauft habe. Wer mit der Kohle richtig haushaltet hat immer Geld im Portemonnaie.

Wer sich die Print-Ausgabe schwarz von torrent saugt, dem ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Astimon (11. September 2010)

stinger*3956*ger schrieb:


> Er nahm stellung zu dem letzten uploader und was mit dessen passierte.


Das er erwähnt hat, das jemand immer am Samstag vor dem ersten Mittwoch im Monat die aktuelle PCGH hochläd, daran kann ich mich erinnern, aber wo stand was mit dem Raubkopierer passiert ist?


----------



## Lelwani (11. September 2010)

unglaublich benutzen 95% der leute hier auch mal ihr gehirn?

Wer PCGH unterstützen will bzw es gut findet der kauft sich so oder so die zeitung...

Wer nich der lädt sie sich und hätte sie sich zu 100% e nicht gekauft also mal ehrlich wen juckts?

Unglaublich wie verblendet die leute sind ...


@ Schudukduk

für deinen satz wärst du der erste der bei mir hinter gitter gekommen wäre...

typisches 0815 gelaber hauptsache ich kann mich mal wichtig machen ne...


----------



## SwissGTO (11. September 2010)

...und ihr habt bestimmt auch keine illegaliem MP3 oder Software, Games, Filme.....

Aber wegen den paar euros hier wegen einem Heft einen Thread eröffnen...


----------



## Sionix (11. September 2010)

ich finde, dass man tagtäglich schon lang genug vorm pc hockt. da muss man nicht auch noch zeitschriften am bildschirm lesen.

es ist doch sowieso viel gemütlicher, wenn man sich mal aufs sofa haut, einen kaffee trinkt und dann die pcgh liest...

oder aufm klo 

zum thema IPHONE apps: 
sry aber ich halte von dem diesem dingen überhaupt nichts. mit einem handy sollte man telefonieren können und nicht sein leben (ver)planen. eine zeitschirft gehört wie eine zeitung auf papier und nicht in einen kleinen kasten.


----------



## luiscesar (11. September 2010)

ich kaufe mir die zeitung seit der ersten ausgabe, auf dem pc lesen während ich im bett liege will ich nicht, denn ich will ja eine pc zeitung und nicht ein pdf. aber der themenaufsteller ist bwirklich ein kleines mädchen


----------



## Holyman (11. September 2010)

stinger*3956*ger schrieb:


> nun die frage an euch, wie steht ihr zu der sache???
> 
> Ich bin zwar auch nicht "fehlerfrei" aber eine pcgh würde ich nie downloaden, alleine aus gewohnheits und gewissensbissen.
> 
> *PCGH_Stephan_Edit:* Bild entfernt



ich halte gern das teil in der hand wenn ich es lese.... und am stillen örtchen kann ich den pc nicht mitnehmen, und der lappi ist zu klein ^^

also kauf ich pcgh.... immer schon

warum?

weiß ich nicht ^^


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. September 2010)

nunja
einerseitz hab ihr recht wenn man sich über illegalen vertrieb eines mags beschwert.
Aber wer sowas runterlädt hatt entweder ein e-book reader oder liest gern am PC.
Ich meinerseitz will auf die nachtlektüre im Bett nicht missen.

also wenn einmal die E-books im  bezahlbaren bereich kommen,wäre ein service für den download interessant.
So als zusatz beim Heftkauf im E-book format (kenne die spezielle dateinamen nicht)
nun man kann bei PDF derzeit gut Links einbinden.hatt was.aber dass ersetzt nicht die gemütliche Liege lese session.

Zumal dies durch einfache DRM methoden bei PDF unterbunden werden kann,wer zu knipzig für adobe acrobat 2000€ hinzulegen muss halt mit den folgen rechnen.
ja Adobe hatt ein DRM tool drin,nen guten script auf der verkaufsseite und ein gesichertes kundenportal erstellt der Kunde selbst die DRM bestimmungen die zugelassen sind.
Problem solved, Für sowas ist DRM gut, übrigens nicht für den Verkauf der PDF sodern für Werbung als test.Online verkauf ausschließlich im E-book format.dafür gibt es noch keine software die das am PC lesbar macht.<Konsole macht es möglich.

Ich möchte den sehen  der sich die mühe macht an die 100 seiten einscannt.Also weg vom PDF verkauf.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. September 2010)

Aholic schrieb:


> Mit Petzen hat das absolut nichts zu tun!
> Nur sollte man es eben mit den zuständigen Leuten klären, um das ganze nicht noch weiter in der Öffentlichkeit zu verbreiten.
> (...)
> Es ist einfach illegal und gehört sich nicht. Vor allem bei einer Zeitschrift die ein paar Euro kostet, kann ich es nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen.



Dem kann ich nichts hinzufügen. 



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @nyso, es gibt Menschen in Deutschland, die haben nur 1,50€ am Tag zum leben, Da ist dann kein Geld für die Zeitung übrig. So solltest du mal auch denken.
> Ich habe mir das Geld geliehen( Eltern ), denn mir geht es auch so.



Interessante Einstellung. Wenn ich das Geld dafür nicht habe, stehle ich es mir einfach? So einfach sollte man es sich nicht machen. Das Anbieten über Torrent verletzt unsere Urheberrechte und ist damit illegal. Jeder, der sich das runterlädt, begeht am Ende nichts anderes als einen Diebstahl.



byaliar schrieb:


> Ich möchte den sehen  der sich die mühe macht an die 100 seiten einscannt.Also weg vom PDF verkauf.



Wir verkaufen keine PDFs mehr - jemand scannt diese Seiten wirklich ein.


----------



## MG42 (13. September 2010)

Würde mich mal interessieren was da für ein Bild entfernt wurde, oder wurde das einfach nur mal mit der Spray-Can überarbeitet?, Kann das ruhigen Gewissens sagen, habs nicht nötig mir mit Bittorrent den Weg zum Kiosk zu sparen .

Nur mal so zu den pdfs: da gibt es sicher eine Menge älterer PCGH-Ausgaben die ich noch gerne hätte, am besten original, und wenn ich jedesmal das "Heft-Türmchen" auseinandernehmen muss, weil ich einen bestimmten Artikel suche, dann kann ich mir ja gleich die ganzen Hefte einscannen, nur dummerweise habe ich überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit diesem einpefeäffen und daran würden sicher ein paar sinnloserweise Tage draufgehen und müsste weiterhin in den ganzen jpegs rumsuchen...

Und für so eine Jahres / Dekaden pdf DVD würde ich gut und sehr gerne 50 Macken hinblättern.
Aber auf sowas kann ich unter solchen Umständen lange warten, wenn weiterhin iwelche Deppen iwelche Sch... bauen.

Wenn hier jemand seine älteren (gut erhaltenen)Ausgaben (vorzugsweise alles bessere als CD/Magazin-Version) loswerden will, hätte ich gerne Foldenge:
alle (!!) Ausgaben vor 07/2004, 09 +10/2004; 08/2005 (habe ich irgendwo mal verloren/wurde mir geklaut);
01,09,10/2006 (war im August am Gardasee und kein verdammter Kiosk in der Nähe, der deutsche Zeitschriften führt);
05/2007; 04,06,07,09,10,11/2009;
und ein paar 2010er Ausgaben, aber die gibts zum Glück noch zum Nachbestellen im Abo-Shop, bis auf die 05/2010 DVD (nicht mal die Magazin Version wird angeboten).

Mach mal bitte jemand ein vernümpftickes Angebot, oder will jemand die alten Ausgaben wegschmeißen? Dann kann er (sie) die alten Schinken bei mir loswerden , zahle dann auch die Versandkosten.

PS: Ich weiß dass das hier ein bissel off-topic ist aber da kann ich jetzt auch nichts ändern .

m(it freundlichen)g(rüßen)42

edit: irgendwie komisch, aber in dem seit ca. 1h offengelassenen Abo Tab hat sich Ausgabe 06/2010 sowohl in DVD als auch Mag.Version verabschiedet.
Warum könnt ihr nicht einfach mal bei den kommenden Ausgaben ältere Ausgaben drucken und evtl. noch originale Restware in Gewinnspielen oder so anbieten?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. September 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nichts hinzufügen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja Krass,der muss ja Zeit haben das er sich diese Arbeit macht


----------



## Sionix (14. September 2010)

byaliar schrieb:


> Das ist ja Krass,der muss ja Zeit haben das er sich diese Arbeit macht



glaub mir es gibt einfach solche meschen, die zu viel zeit haben.


----------



## Chrno (14. September 2010)

Gäbe es gescheite Abo Prämien.....

@PCGH_Thilo
Etwas "illegal" herunterladen ist kein Diebstahl...
Könnt ihr als Magazin nicht die richtigen Ausdrücke verwenden? Muss ja nicht alles auf dem Niveau der 4 Buchstaben sein.

Ein Magazin/eine Zeitschrift finanziert sich nicht nur durch die verkauften(Abo und Kiosk) Einheiten sondern auch durch die Werbung. Die Werbeagenturen gehen mehr nach der Reichweite eines Heftes statt nach den verkauften Einheiten. Also wenn ihr dem Verlag was gutes tun wollt, immer schön die Blätter verteilen und bei Umfragen immer 5-6 zusätzliche Leser angeben


----------



## ile (14. September 2010)

Master-Thomas schrieb:


> Unsere Gesellschaft verkommt in manchen Bereichen, wenn man in einer Gemeinschaft lebt muss man sich an Normen und Regeln halten sonst wird das Miteinander unerträglich-mein Leitmotiv ANSTÄNDIGKEIT- im weitesten Sinne; es ist nicht anständig die Arbeit der Redaktion nicht zu bezahlen und als Folge davon allen den Spaß zu verderben weil das Heft eingestellt wird, weil es unrentabel ist, und dann müssen wir alle Combjuterbild les.... gucken....





Schudukduk schrieb:


> Ne Frechheit ist sowas, verklagen sollt man  den Uploader - Das ist Diebstahl, ganz einfach der gehört hinter  Gitter!



Richtig!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. September 2010)

Chrno schrieb:


> Gäbe es gescheite Abo Prämien.....
> 
> @PCGH_Thilo
> Etwas "illegal" herunterladen ist kein Diebstahl...
> Könnt ihr als Magazin nicht die richtigen Ausdrücke verwenden? Muss ja nicht alles auf dem Niveau der 4 Buchstaben sein.



Jemand umgeht den "Kopierschutz" (Heft), indem er es auf einen Scanner legt.  Mal ab davon, dass diese Aktion gerade aus Preis-Leistungs-Sicht völlig banane ist: Das Herunterladen einer illegal verbreiteten Datei ist gewiss nicht legal.



Chrno schrieb:


> Ein Magazin/eine Zeitschrift finanziert sich nicht nur durch die verkauften(Abo und Kiosk) Einheiten sondern auch durch die Werbung. Die Werbeagenturen gehen mehr nach der Reichweite eines Heftes statt nach den verkauften Einheiten. Also wenn ihr dem Verlag was gutes tun wollt, immer schön die Blätter verteilen und bei Umfragen immer 5-6 zusätzliche Leser angeben



Wir kennen uns da schon aus, aber danke für die Tipps.  Fakt ist, dass wir Verkäufe brauchen. Da könnte Werbung noch und nöcher kommen, wenn sich das Heft alle herunterladen, dann wird's für die Loader bald Zeit, eine andere Publikation zugrunde zu saugen. Die Anzahl der Werbeseiten nimmt übrigens – entgegen vieler Meinungen – nicht zu, im Gegenteil.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Wincenty (15. September 2010)

zu dem 1,50€ am Tag: Wer soviel verdient, der kann sich vermutlich kein I-Net leisten.
zu den 100s Scan: Was für ein Volldepp ist das? wenn ich Zeit über hab (eigentlich nie) dann bin ich am zocken oder am pennen
zu dem Download von einer Raubkopie: ich hab mal gehört, das wenn man sowas saugt nicht illegal ist solange man es nicht weiterverbreitet im Sinne von Weiterempfehlung, Link-Versendung, CD-DVD-Verkauf,... sondern nur für seinen EIGENEN gebrauch nutzt  -  ABER das ist schon mehr als 5 Jahre her als ich das gehört habe und soweit ich weiß müsste das mit dem Urheberecht und saugen von Rabkopien im Netz überarbeitet worden sein.

Ich lese gerne im Bett und früher auch im Deutschunterricht(gut das die Ordner so groß sind und die PCGHs verkleinert wurden)
Und wenn man unbedingt die PCGH haben will und kein Geld hat dann geh zum nächsten Getränkeautomaten und guck mal drunter habe einmal 15€ Kleingeld zusammengekratzt und sonst im Schnitt jeden 2-3 Tag sinds 1-2€ Achten die Leute ihr Geld nicht? FTW???

Wer den Groschen nicht Ehrt ist die Million nicht wert! (ich hebe jeden Cent auf den ich ifinde und der kann noch so dreckig sein wie er willmyself

Und du der Themenersteller - wie kommt es eigentlich, dass du diesen Torrent gefunden hast


----------



## Chrno (15. September 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das Herunterladen einer illegal verbreiteten Datei ist gewiss nicht legal.


 
Habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet, aber es ist kein Diebstahl.




PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir kennen uns da schon aus, aber danke für die Tipps.  Fakt ist, dass wir Verkäufe brauchen.


 
Das will ich euch auch gar nicht absprechen , aber die Mehrheit der Leute hier sicher nicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. September 2010)

Wincenty schrieb:


> zu dem Download von einer Raubkopie: ich hab mal gehört, das wenn man sowas saugt nicht illegal ist solange man es nicht weiterverbreitet im Sinne von Weiterempfehlung, Link-Versendung, CD-DVD-Verkauf,... sondern nur für seinen EIGENEN gebrauch nutzt  -  ABER das ist schon mehr als 5 Jahre her als ich das gehört habe und soweit ich weiß müsste das mit dem Urheberecht und saugen von Rabkopien im Netz überarbeitet worden sein.



Diese Lücke hat man gestopft. Lies dazu den §53 I UrhG:



> Zulässig sind einzelne Vervielfältigungen eines Werkes durch eine  natürliche Person zum privaten Gebrauch auf beliebigen Trägern, sofern  sie weder unmittelbar noch mittelbar Erwerbszwecken dienen, *soweit nicht  zur Vervielfältigung eine offensichtlich rechtswidrig hergestellte oder  öffentlich zugänglich gemachte Vorlage verwendet wird*. Der zur  Vervielfältigung Befugte darf die Vervielfältigungsstücke auch durch  einen anderen herstellen lassen, sofern dies unentgeltlich geschieht  oder es sich um Vervielfältigungen auf Papier oder einem ähnlichen  Träger mittels beliebiger photomechanischer Verfahren oder anderer  Verfahren mit ähnlicher Wirkung handelt.


Der fett markierte Teil ist neu seit 2008. Die herrschende Meinung geht davon aus, dass durch den Download und dem abschließenden Speichervorgang auf dem Datenträger eine Vervielfältigung stattfindet. 

Für Computerprogramme gilt der §53 UrhG ohnehin nicht (auf Grund von Spezialregelungen ab §§69a UrhG).

Und bei Magazinen gilt ohnehin der §53 IV b UrhG > ohne Einwilligung geht (fast) gar nichts (Ausnahmen siehe Verweis im §).


----------



## SoF (15. September 2010)

[ironie]Was werf ich euch eigentlich monatlich 4-5€ in den Rachen und nicht in mein Sparschwein?! Die mühevoll eingescannte Ausgabe kann ich mir auch genauso mühevoll wieder ausdrucken, binden und aufs Klo legen  [/ironie]

@Torrent


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. September 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Diese Lücke hat man gestopft. Lies dazu den §53 I UrhG:
> 
> Der fett markierte Teil ist neu seit 2008. Die herrschende Meinung geht davon aus, dass durch den Download und dem abschließenden Speichervorgang auf dem Datenträger eine Vervielfältigung stattfindet.
> 
> ...



Ja, offenbar ist das den Leuten da draußen nicht wirklich klar.


----------



## Taitan (16. September 2010)

Wow. Gilt das auch für Avatare in diesem Forum? 

---

Ich find die Heft pdf's generell (gesehen und ausprobiert beim HWLuxx) äusserst praktisch. Auf quasi jedem Gerät lesbar und überall mit rumtragbar. Kann man nicht auf die DVD des Magazins die pdf draufmachen?


----------



## nyso (16. September 2010)

Sicher nicht, denn irgendwelche Spaßvögel würden das hochladen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. September 2010)

@Taitan
hat wohl ein e-book reader oder netbook.

Was torrents angeht ich kennmich damit ziemlich gut aus,was meist übersehn wird das damit sehrwohl auch legales verbreitet wird.
zuletzt habe ich sogar MP3 gekauft,aber nur weil diese Band keine CD veröffendlicht hatt.ach übrigens Itunes ist ja wohl unverschämt,immernoch DRM bei musik,serien und Filme bis 4€ je folge und das Zeitlich begrenzt.und komplette serienstaffeln bis zu 40€ irgendwie träumen die Filmstudios.
zurück zur Band diese Schwedische melodic death metal Band hats mir angetan,werde mal noch genauer Forschen müssen,denn ein album fand ich nicht.
Ist im übrigen der Spielcredits abspann von Riddick aoda.Lohnt sich leider bekommt men keine CD.
Ein digitaler Musiklabel,kein vertrieb.


----------



## muadib (31. Oktober 2010)

Sicher mag es illegal sein ein die Zeitschrift als pdf zum Download anzubieten. Aber wieviele die sich jetzt darüber beschweren haben damals die Musikindustrie verteufelt, weil diese die illegalen Downloader verklagt hat anstatt ihre Musik als käuflichen Download verfügbar zu machen. 
Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, muss eben mit der Zeit gehen.


----------

